# Personal loan avantcard



## Brenno1935 (1 Oct 2019)

Hi

Got a personal loan of avantcard last September. Missed a payment when changing direct debit date last December. I’ve paid the missed payment now but didn’t realise for 9 months it was missed.
All other payments paid on day and no issues.
So 3 year loan is fully up 2 date and has 2 years remaining
My question is would this affect my ability to top up my current loan ? It’s on my ecb/icb report which I viewed as one missed payment but I’m sure this will
Update after this months direct debit 

Does avantcard do top ups?


----------



## Brenno1935 (8 Oct 2019)

Anyone??


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

Ok that’s it. Second poster in one day with a credit card loan. I’m calling Celtic tiger 2 madness.

Brenno please do the money makeover. You can’t be borrowing even more money. What was the first loan for, why do you need a top up, how much does the loan cost and how on earth did you not notice you missed a payment.


----------



## RedOnion (8 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> credit card loan


"Avantcard" provide personal loans. Nowhere dies OP mention a credit card. In fact he says personal loan.



Brenno1935 said:


> Anyone??


Call them directly and ask.


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

RedOnion said:


> "Avantcard" provide personal loans. Nowhere dies OP mention a credit card. In fact he says personal loan.
> 
> 
> Call them directly and ask.


I realise that. Never heard of them until today.






						Used credit cards to part buy an investment property - where can I refinance it?
					

As some of you may know i have been very successful in switching my mortgage 3 times in 6 months in 2018 to claim €18,000 in cash back. I would consider myself very clued in to mortgages and what way the Banks work. However i am having some difficulties with my latest situation. My wife and I...



					askaboutmoney.com
				




Says credit card loans at near 18%.


----------



## RedOnion (8 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> Says credit card loans at near 18%.


You're mixing up different things. They offer personal loans as low as 6.1% APR.

18% is fairly typical for credit card debt.


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

Ok, so they do personal loans and credit card loans. Then I wonder why the other poster didn’t get a personal loan rather than a credit card loan.


----------



## RedOnion (8 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> Then I wonder why the other poster didn’t get a personal loan rather than a credit card loan


0% for 9 months, and thought he could refinance it within the 9 months.


----------



## Brenno1935 (8 Oct 2019)

It was and is a personal loan, don’t and never will have a credit card 
I was just asking before I applied  for a top up for changing my car 
One loan is better than two loans is it not


----------



## RedOnion (8 Oct 2019)

Brenno1935 said:


> One loan is better than two loans is it


Why would it be?
You still owe the same amount, and have to repay it.

AvantCard aren't very long in this business, so you're not going to find a huge amount of people with experience of their products and top-ups. Plus it might depend on whether you got loan directly from them or via a partner. Quickest answer is to ask directly.


----------



## Steven Barrett (9 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> Ok, so they do personal loans and credit card loans. Then I wonder why the other poster didn’t get a personal loan rather than a credit card loan.



They used to be MBNA.


----------



## Bronte (9 Oct 2019)

Thanks Steven.  It's hard to keep up with all the name changes.  But I do know one thing, it's way too easy to get a credit card loan. Poof, just like that.  It's a very expensive way to borrow even if you get 9 months interest free. But that's how they suck people in.


----------



## Bronte (9 Oct 2019)

Brenno1935 said:


> It was and is a personal loan, don’t and never will have a credit card
> I was just asking before I applied  for a top up for changing my car
> One loan is better than two loans is it not


Well that's a positive, on no credit card. But it is worrying that you're applying for a new loan when you haven't paid the first one back.  That's how people spirral into debt.  Loans here there and everywhere.  Are you sure you need to change your car.  Can you do it cheaper with the garage.


----------



## Sean Og (17 Oct 2019)

Thanks Red Onion for looking out for me on this and keeping Bronte right on everything.


----------



## Blackrock1 (17 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> Thanks Steven.  It's hard to keep up with all the name changes.  But I do know one thing, it's way too easy to get a credit card loan. Poof, just like that.  It's a very expensive way to borrow even if you get 9 months interest free. But that's how they suck people in.



its a very cheap way to borrow if you repay in 9 months


----------



## Bronte (17 Oct 2019)

Blackrock1 said:


> its a very cheap way to borrow if you repay in 9 months


And they make money how giving out free money?


----------



## Blackrock1 (18 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> And they make money how giving out free money?



they don’t if you pay it back within 9 months


----------



## Bronte (18 Oct 2019)

Blackrock1 said:


> they don’t if you pay it back within 9 months


I realise that, I was being facetious. Because clearly for a very small minority this is a clever way to avoid interest, but one would wonder why one would need to do so, more importantly it's to highlight the fact these companies with their headline zero interest are a lure to trap people into further debt.  They don't want the clever one's who will pay them no interest, they want to ensnare the long term non payers.  

Maybe we could discuss good uses of zero interest credit cards.


----------



## Sean Og (18 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> I realise that, I was being facetious. Because clearly for a very small minority this is a clever way to avoid interest, but one would wonder why one would need to do so, more importantly it's to highlight the fact these companies with their headline zero interest are a lure to trap people into further debt.  They don't want the clever one's who will pay them no interest, they want to ensnare the long term non payers.
> 
> Maybe we could discuss good uses of zero interest credit cards.


So how would you classify me Bronte? Hopefully as a clever consumer who will pay them no interest .


----------



## Bronte (18 Oct 2019)

Sean Og said:


> So how would you classify me Bronte? Hopefully as a clever consumer who will pay them no interest .


I'm my eye on you and you're way too clever by half.  (That's a joke for those that don't get my humour.)  Being serious I am intrigued with how you manged to buy the house and I await your next instalment as I am positive you will mange somehow to get rid of your current self induced pickle.  Which I thought was breathtaking in how you achieved it.  You remind me a bit of myself and what I did to get on the property ladder.  But I'm very confident you're well on your way to solving the Avantcard debt.  It's not for the faint hearted though.  And it surely will never become a Key Post on how to buy a property quick.


----------



## Sean Og (18 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> I'm my eye on you and you're way too clever by half.  (That's a joke for those that don't get my humour.)  Being serious I am intrigued with how you manged to buy the house and I await your next instalment as I am positive you will mange somehow to get rid of your current self induced pickle.  Which I thought was breathtaking in how you achieved it.  You remind me a bit of myself and what I did to get on the property ladder.  But I'm very confident you're well on your way to solving the Avantcard debt.  It's not for the faint hearted though.  And it surely will never become a Key Post on how to buy a property quick.


Absolutely 100% correct. I am flat out applying for new Credit cards with various lenders who are offering 0% on bank transfers. Ulster Bank have approved me but not sure for how much, only 3k i think. An Post are offering 0% and have approved me for 9k but i am still sending them documents. An Post is actually through Avantcard so it will be interesting to see if in fact they give me money to actually pay themselves off. PTSB have also offered me about 7k 0% so i am also sending them off more documents. 
I have also applied to BOI for a Buy to let mortgage for the house , i am sending them off documents also so if they come through it will solve everything.


----------



## Bronte (19 Oct 2019)

Well if anyone can achieve this you can. You could go into business you are so accurate at giving institutions paperwork that meets their requirements. After this you should write a post on what you did to show others how it can be done!

Also it will be interesting to see how long you can go interest free. I’ll laugh if you switch back again to avantcard for another nine months.


----------



## Sean Og (25 Oct 2019)

Ok lads the latest is Ulster Bank have given me a Credit Card with a litim of €5000, PTSB have also given me one for €7000, i am waiting for AN Post but i think i am approved for €9000. BOI refused me twice  althought they had no problem giving me a €300k mortgage 12 months ago. Anyway all the Credit Cards are 0% interest on balance transfers for 12 months. Can i transfer 5k from my Avantcard (16k) to UB , 7K to PTSB etc? Or can i only transfer the full balance from Avantcard to a single CC? Thanks


----------



## misemoi (25 Oct 2019)

When I did a balance transfer from a KBC to An Post Avant card I had the choice of how much to transfer (up to my limit). Just watch out, if you also spend on that card, you incur interest on the entire balance. And be aware some of the others might ask you to provide a closer letter of your original card, KBC required it when we applied to them.


----------



## Sean Og (4 Nov 2019)

So today i transfered €8500 over to my Avantcard from my new An Post CC which is in fact operated by Avantcard also. Last Friday i transfered €4500 from my new Ulster Bank CC over to my Avantcard, so €13,000 off the Avantcard and only €2500 left to pay off and interest free 0% for 12 month on the 2 balance transfers. PTSB approved me and i sent everything off but then the underwriters turned me down . Anyway i can't win them all. Must go now and find someone who will give me €2500 Interest free for 9/12 months.


----------



## misemoi (5 Nov 2019)

Does your employer or your partners offer any type of holiday fund?  I know of one company that sign up to make monthly contributions to save a holiday fund, setting a target balance.  Then can borrow interest free from the fund (up to the target balance), paying it off with your monthly installments.  Or is there anything your employer allows you to purchase via salary sacrifice that has a cash market value??? IE buy now, sell, then repay over a year.  

I am following your story with interest to see how you get this sorted  I am sure you will find a way.


----------



## misemoi (5 Nov 2019)

Actually another one, does your company allow flexible benefits?  Can you sell back any of your holidays?


----------



## Sean Og (6 Nov 2019)

misemoi said:


> Does your employer or your partners offer any type of holiday fund?  I know of one company that sign up to make monthly contributions to save a holiday fund, setting a target balance.  Then can borrow interest free from the fund (up to the target balance), paying it off with your monthly installments.  Or is there anything your employer allows you to purchase via salary sacrifice that has a cash market value??? IE buy now, sell, then repay over a year.
> 
> I am following your story with interest to see how you get this sorted  I am sure you will find a way.


You have completely lost me here, what are you on about?


----------



## Bronte (6 Nov 2019)

Sean Og said:


> So today i transfered €8500 over to my Avantcard from my new An Post CC which is in fact operated by Avantcard also. Last Friday i transfered €4500 from my new Ulster Bank CC over to my Avantcard, so €13,000 off the Avantcard and only €2500 left to pay off and interest free 0% for 12 month on the 2 balance transfers. PTSB approved me and i sent everything off but then the underwriters turned me down . Anyway i can't win them all. Must go now and find someone who will give me €2500 Interest free for 9/12 months.


Way to go Sean Og.


----------

